# my website is up and running... yipeee!!!



## jemmy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone,  Well i tried and tried and tried to build it myself but i am no website designer... so i paid someone else... anyway,  here it is..... my special little portrait photography site 

http://www.whitewishphotography.com.au

hope that link works... xx  hope you enjoy... comments and constructive criticism welcomed....  xxx


----------



## Travelamy (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey. Love your website!

Like the way you capture portraits in a different angle than the norm. Makes them very special and unique. Love the little girl with the fairy wings.


----------



## jemmy (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks!!  xx


----------



## ckrieg (Oct 14, 2006)

seems to be down


----------



## jemmy (Oct 16, 2006)

*sorry*... it is back up now.. talk about a bumma.... it only went up on saturday then went down for 'sever upgrades' on sunday/monday... is back up for good now...so please have a look and share a comment!!!!  xx


----------

